# Baby rbps



## dmb879 (Nov 17, 2003)

Has anyone had any luck giving baby rbps shrimp, fish,etc. chopped up really small, so they get a more varied diet then just the recommended bloodworm?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

You can try beefheart or sinking pellets...


----------



## 808homegrown (Sep 4, 2003)

r u talking about baby brine shrimp? u could also try live black worms.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I've been feeding mine frozen beefhearts, Tetra Flakes, frozen Brine shrimp, live brine shrimp, and tubifex worms. I still have to try pellets.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

If theyre allready eating pellets then probably wont have any problem getting them to eat bigger pellets also. BTW I like the variety in your feeding routine.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

How big are they?


----------



## sharpk (Nov 4, 2003)

ive givin my baby rbs also chicken breast cut in small pieces.. they ate it..


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

shrimp (cooked)


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

gold fish


----------



## sharpk (Nov 4, 2003)

i have frozen cooked shrimp but in the ingridients i noticed there was salt inside..

thats a no no right?!


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

i was told to feed them cockles aswell, thats a good point, il look into that?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I would say some krill


----------



## eodtec (Oct 23, 2003)

Try little earthworms too, mine love them


----------



## BUMPKIN (Nov 7, 2003)

I have 2 baby rbp's and have had them about 3 weeks now. They both seem to love the Beef and Venison that i get from work, my Crab and Pleco love it as well the pleco fights off the rbp's to get to it most of it.


----------

